# τα ιλαρά



## nickel (Apr 12, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μια στιγμή, να έχουμε και το εορτολόγιο:
> 
> Του *Παραλύτου* (Βηθεσδά), Προφήτου Ιώβ. Μαρτύρων Βαρβάρου, Δάνακτος, Δημητρίωνος, Δονάτου, Θερινού και Μεσίρου. Οσίων *Σεραφείμ* του εν τω όρει Δομβούς [Λεβαδείας] ασκήσαντος (†1602). Μάμαντος, *Ιλαρίου* και Παχωμίου.
> Εορτάζοντες
> ...



Στις 6 Μαΐου γιορτάζει και ένας όσιος Ιλάριος (είναι αρκετοί οι Ιλάριοι και οι Ιλαρίωνες που τιμά η εκκλησία). Το λατινικό Hilarius έδωσε το αγγλικό Hilary, όνομα ανδρών και γυναικών (οι οποίες συνήθως γίνονται Hillary), επιφανών και μη.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hilary_(name)

Όλα ξεκίνησαν με το επίθετο *ιλαρός* (που κι αυτό προέρχεται από το θέμα του ρήματος _ιλάσκομαι_ «εξιλεώνω», όπως το λένε τα λεξικά διότι μόνος μου δεν θα το είχα φανταστεί).

Ο *ιλαρός* είναι ο χαρωπός, και την *ιλαρά* την είπαν έτσι όχι επειδή είχε τίποτα χαρούμενο αλλά όπως είπαν Εύξεινο τον πόντο, Ειρηνικό τον ωκεανό ή ευλογιά την (άλλη) ασθένεια.

Αλλά και ο Χριστός είναι *φως ιλαρόν* στον γνωστό επιλύχνιο ύμνο, λατινικά _Lumen hilare_, αγγλικά *Gladsome light*.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phos_Hilaron

Για την *ιλαροτραγωδία* νομίζω ότι στα αγγλικά θα πρέπει να καταφύγουμε στο αναποδογυρισμένο *tragicomedy*.

Ο *ιλάριος* που λέγαμε είναι ο χαρωπός και ο χαρμόσυνος. Εκτός από το κύριο όνομα, από το λατινικό _hilaris_ έγινε και το αγγλικό επίθετο *hilarious*, αρχικά «χαρωπός» αλλά τα τελευταία 100 χρόνια «ξεκαρδιστικός», και το ουσιαστικό *hilarity*, «ιλαρότητα, φαιδρότητα, ευθυμία».

Διασκεδάστε το όσο μπορείτε, λοιπόν…


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 12, 2012)

_Ιλαρά Κλιντώνος, Γραμμάτισσα του Κράτους σταις ΗΠΑ_


----------



## daeman (Apr 12, 2012)

...
Ιλαρά τής Κλιντώνος η κλίνη αμόλυντος, άνδρα δε αυτής εξ απίστης γραμματέως πεπλανημένον περισώζουσα, εν αξιώματι γραμματέως μεγίστης ανήλθεν. 

Ἀπολυτίκιον Ιλαράς της εν Νέω Κόσμω οσίας (Ἦχος _πλάγιος_ α’.) 
Ἰλαρότητι τρόπων καλλωπιζομένη, ὡς καθαρώτατον σκεῦος τῆς ἐπιπνοίας Μπαράκ, τῆς ἐνθέου βιοτῆς παριστάνουσα ἔσοπτρον ὅθεν ἀστράπτεις τεχνητῶς, ἀρετῶν μαρμαρυγᾶς, Μήτηρ αυτῶν Ἰλαρά, πρὸς ἀπλανῆ ὁδηγίαν, καὶ σωτηρίαν τῶν ψήφων αυτῶν.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 12, 2012)

daeman said:


> Ἀπολυτίκιον Ιλαράς της εν Νέω Κόσμω οσίας (Ἦχος _πλάγιος_ α’.)


Μην το γελάς, τυχαίο που εορτάζεται στην πατρίδα του Μπαράκ; Δεν νομίζω.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 12, 2012)

...
Ἱλαρὸς τῶν Ὀρέων, ὁ τοὺς πόλους πατήσας καὶ τῶν Ἱμαλαΐων μέγας πορθητής.


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2012)

Και η αγιογραφική αλήθεια:

Ο Κλαύδιος ήταν Τριβούνος στο αξίωμα στα χρόνια του βασιλιά Νουμεριανού (283 - 284 μ.Χ.). Σ' αυτόν παρέδωσε ο έπαρχος Κελαρίνος τους Αγίους Χρύσανθο και Δαρεία (βλέπε ίδια ημέρα), για να τους τιμωρήσει. Αλλά όταν είδε ότι το Άγιο ζευγάρι έμενε αβλαβές από τα βασανιστήρια, πίστεψε στον Χριστό και βαπτίστηκε μαζί με τη σύζυγο του *Ιλαρία *και τα παιδιά του Ιάσονα και Μαύρο. Καθώς επίσης, το ίδιο έπραξαν και οι στρατιώτες της φρουράς του. Τότε, τον μεν Κλαύδιο, αφού του έδεσαν ένα ογκόλιθο στο σώμα τον έριξαν στη θάλασσα και έτσι βρήκε ένδοξο μαρτυρικό τέλος. Τους δε γιούς του, μαζί με τους στρατιώτες τους αποκεφάλισαν. Η μητέρα τους Ιλαρία, παρέλαβε τα λείψανα τους και τα έθαψε. Σε μια από τις επισκέψεις της στον τάφο τους, την συνέλαβαν οι στρατιώτες του έπαρχου και την έσυραν για να τη θανατώσουν. Η Ιλαρία τους παρακάλεσε να την αφήσουν πρώτα να προσευχηθεί, και έτσι κατά τη διάρκεια της προσευχής εξέπνευσε. Οι υπηρέτριες της παρέλαβαν το σώμα της και το έθαψαν στον τάφο των γιων της (σύμφωνα με άλλη παράδοση πέθανε με αποκεφαλισμό).
http://www.saint.gr/3919/saint.aspx

Τον άγιο Κλαύδιο τον Τριβούνο και την αγία Ιλαρία τούς γιορτάζουμε στις 19 Μαρτίου.


----------



## daeman (Apr 12, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Μην το γελάς, τυχαίο που εορτάζεται στην πατρίδα του Μπαράκ; Δεν νομίζω.



Η εν Αρκαδία Σικάγου εδρεύουσα, εν παρρησία περισσή τον λόγον Μπαράκ μηρυκάζουσα. The talaepory of koine logic. ;)


----------



## daeman (Apr 12, 2012)

pidyo said:


> ...
> Ἱλαρὸς τῶν Ὀρέων, ὁ τοὺς πόλους πατήσας καὶ τῶν Ἱμαλαΐων μέγας πορθητής.



Μετά Τενζινγκίου Νοργαΐου του _Σέρποντος _του εκ Νεπαλίας ορμωμένου και υπ' αυτού διασωθείς, το όρος το μέγα κατακτήσας και τιμών αυτόν φωτογραφήσας:







“Well, George, we knocked the bastard off.”


----------

